

Show HN: Connect for Mac – Send and receive calls from your Mac over Bluetooth - saucow
http://connectmacapp.com/

======
eddieroger
I claimed a code earlier, and am back to share some thoughts.

I have been looking for this app since I owned a Treo. Setup was a breeze, and
everything worked exactly as I expected it would. Call quality was clear,
although I noticed a little delay that I'm not sure if was the result of cell
network or just being able to hear the person calling me in the other room. I
was pleasantly surprised to hear the computer ring the same as my phone (not
sure what I expected, though), and the little battery and cell meter are
excellent additions. Reading the address book for the image was also awesome,
and another pleasant surprise. Aesthetically, it's pretty, but it also works
easily and well - what I expect in Mac software.

Some things I don't like: The app is a space hog on my screen. Ideally I'd
prefer it be in the menubar, and only be a drop-down text box that I can type
a name or number in to, and the icons can be the signal indicators
(optionally, of course, and defaults to a phone). Failing that, I'd prefer the
window be resizable at least. I don't need a full dialpad since I'll be
dialing from my keyboard anyway. On the note of the keyboard, I like that the
caller image was the iOS-7-style rounded icons, but the dialers are old,
square keys. Lastly, it looks like you made all of the integrations and just
stopped - the menus are sparse, and feel like you just ignored they were there
in a default Xcode project. If I'm dealing with phone numbers or address book
data, I don't need any text editing beyond maybe cut and paste (see the Edit
menu - all of that text stuff is unused. Also, "Help isn't available for
Connect" isn't helpful at all. Make it friendly ("Help is on the way, but not
here yet.") or have it open Safari to your support site, email, something.

All in all, I like it, and as I said, I've been looking for this app for over
a decade. With that comes a price critique - I would have gladly paid a lot of
money for this in the past, but nowadays so much of my communication is
through the iPhone's other capabilities, and my calls are rare anymore. At
$0.99, it's a no-brainer. At $3, you're going to need reviews that defend the
app's functionality and compatibility since it's out of the impulse buy
window. Luckily, you've got one of those coming shortly. Best of luck, and
great job on the app!

------
saucow
I'm the dev for the app and was hoping to get some feedback from the HN
community. Here are some promo codes, please comment with some feedback if you
use one.

JTM6WFMLTYM4 49J7KRXTA4WY JH9YMKLHFYLJ RLFH4JYNKMNF 6P39L66ANY3M JHT37PJKWFR7
6WH3M46JH49H A7X44MKEJWP6 FMKLTJX4JKJL 6AMX34A9HKFX

~~~
escapologybb
And the awesome keeps on coming, I can access Siri from my Mac!

You've no idea how much of an accessability bonus this is, I've never been
able to access Siri without physically touching the phone before. Obviously
not much touching going on with us quadriplegics!

You should think about writing an application that focuses on just this aspect
alone, you could do a massive amount of good and help a lot of disabled people
like me.

This has seriously made my day!

------
kevinchau
I bought it, but will be requesting a refund. It interferes with my Magic
Mouse when it's in use and my mouse will skip around.

This is on the Late 2013 rMBP 15" and a 5S.

~~~
saucow
Hey thanks for trying it. We've tested it with many different people and
machines with bluetooth accessories, and never ran into that issue. I
personally use pair of magic mouse/keyboard on both of my Macs. Can you please
try replacing the batteries in your mouse and try again. On a technical level
this should never happen since your smartphone and your human interface
devices utilize Bluetooth on your Mac through different profiles.

------
nycmattw
I'm a bit late to the boat as well but I would also love a code too.

------
OafTobark
Late to the boat but would love a code if you are sparing anymore

------
beersingh
Any more promo codes? looks like these are already used up =)

------
js4all
Thanks, I used 49J7KRXTA4WY and I am currently testing.

~~~
js4all
Here are my results (using Mac Mini and iPhone):

1\. Setup/pairing: Clear instructions, worked perfectly

2\. Access to phone book: OK and can be denied and then requires manual
dialling

3\. Making calls: OK

4\. Receiving calls: OK, gives a notification.

I like the app, it works great. Good job.

------
romeo88
hey i would like to test it before buying it. are there plans to release a
trial version?

------
morgrar
just realized, i need to have mavericks for this to work. off to upgrade.

------
dale386
Do you have any more codes?

